# 40+2 and notice i have bleeding nipple



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya

thank you for all your help in the past and can i run something past you

i noticed last night when in the bath my left nipple was bleeding and today i squeeze it and had more blood, what could this be? this nipple has felt different from the right side for a while!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

there's a rare condition that I can't remember the name of just at this moment (have been on nights!), that causes bleeding from the nipples that has no long term effects, and I am inclined to think that this is harmless. However, i would advise you to see your gp
just to get checked out,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have no bleeding today! should i just mention it to my midwife?

thanks hun


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

definitely mention it to your midwife, but if you have any more, you need to see your gp,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

